# 1st Yellowfin and more, killer day with friends



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I had the pleasure of having Ian and David on my boat today AKA "Dabucher and Terpdoc"
The day started out bad with a wet west wind and 2-4' seas but we powered through knowing it would lay down.
we caught a pretty quick limit of snapper, then headed to the edge for scamp but the bite was slow David caught his 1st scamp, I caught a nice mingos on a big cig. We wanted to let david get a tile or 2 so we went deep on the way we saw a huge blue marlin on top of the water and Ian saw a bust that we couldn't resist so he grabbed a trout rod with a hex head jig and caught an 11lb bull dolphin first cast, we kept it in the water awhile but he was a loner so in the boat he comes.

The best part of the day was a double hook up on both deep drop rods and a Yellowfin that ate a flat line on a cobia rod with a steel leader and a single treble hook with 25lb mono. I fought it for about 10 minutes and thought it was a shark then handed the rod off to Ian who proceeded to fight it for another 30 to 40 minutes, then we saw color and it was game on I gaffed it and in the boat it goes. The Yellowfin was 40lbs. On a side note david also caught his 1st tilefish.

Just a killer day for us in a 23' boat, and yes I have an HMS Permit Ian asked that right away after the fish came in the boat.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Great box of fish Brandon. Congratulations


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Y'all had a awesome trip for sure ! Congrats

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice variety!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great variety and congrats on your bonuses!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Let me know when you are doing some sashimi!!! Good job guys!!!


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

*Thank you Brandon*

Reelsick, thank you for having me on the boat with David. Truly a day I will never forget. Great boat and Captain, look forward to next adventure. I'm still cramped up from yesterday so I ate a few bananas and a he tuna


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Way to Go. Nice Tuna.
Whyme


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Good work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

terpdoc said:


> Reelsick, thank you for having me on the boat with David. Truly a day I will never forget. Great boat and Captain, look forward to next adventure. I'm still cramped up from yesterday so I ate a few bananas and a he tuna


Thats a good kind of pain Terp. Glad your hurtin.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Bout time you caught something!!

Great job..


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!!!!.........What a great report.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

It was an awesome day on the water. I'm not much of an offshore angler but Brandon and Ian were great instructors and I greatly enjoyed experiencing a different style of fishing. 

Brandon, thanks for the invite. My family and I are looking forward to eating the scamp and tile fish for dinner tonight.

Also, thanks to Brandon and Ian for their work on trying to put me on a big snapper. They had me in the right place and I got the right bite. I just didn't get it done.

P.S. 
We also saw a big blue marlin sunning on top of water. We could see its tail and dorsal fin out of the water. Very cool sight.


----------



## chuck62 (Oct 4, 2013)

Great report and pics Brandon. Y'all done real good, lots of variety and excellent eats!!


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> Thats a good kind of pain Terp. Glad your hurtin.




I hear ya Joey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Now that's a great trip capt, awesome pics as well!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, ian,

that tuna looks real tasty. what's on it?
good job on the catch, guys.

jack


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice report.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is badass!!!


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

jack2 said:


> hey, ian,
> 
> that tuna looks real tasty. what's on it?
> good job on the catch, guys.
> ...


Soy sauce, wasabi, black and regular sesame seeds and seared with olive oil for 10 secs. Tight lines Jack!


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Great catch......didn't know we had the fish stand or whatever you call it at Sherman Cove. We did have one next to the old main building until Ivan took it. Nice way to present your catch..........


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow great trip! I wasn't sure if Dabutcher fished anymore.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome trip and report!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Well there you go again. You REALLY can fish!!

Nice job.


----------

